# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Searching for someone(native speakers,teachers..)

## azure

Hi! I'm russian and I, I'm studying chinese so need someone who speaks it.

----------


## koksoo

Hi  
Try to visit this website http://www.learnbasicchineselanguage.com/  it has the basic and simple methods of Chinese language learning.

----------

